# Hard Rubber Pen



## apple320 (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally getting around to getting some pens built out of this material












Chris


----------



## markgum (Feb 2, 2010)

excellant


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 2, 2010)

Chris,
Looks great.


----------



## Bree (Feb 2, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  What exactly is that material and where did you get it??
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## hewunch (Feb 2, 2010)

That is Ebonite Bree or some form of it. And that is a stunning pen!


----------



## Bree (Feb 2, 2010)

hewunch said:


> That is Ebonite Bree or some form of it. And that is a stunning pen!


 
Is that like bowling ball material?


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 4, 2010)

Bree,

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=41&Itemid=60


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Feb 4, 2010)

Interesting,  Thanks for sharing.


----------

